# my Tropheus "KIRIZA" pictures



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

some pictures of my Tropheus sp. "Black" (Kiriza) (please note - no flash was used)
Enjoy!
:thumb:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great pics! I like the aquascape. Can you post a full tank shot?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!

Love the large boulders in your tank!

FTS!FTS!FTS!FTS!FTS!


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, nice pics. Especially with no flash on the camera.
What lights are you using on the tank? The kirizas look awesome. :thumb:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

NiCE! 8)


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Sweet !!!!!!!!!! :drooling: I'm with everyone else..... Full Tank Shot !!!! =D>


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah what are the lights on this tank?

Looks really clear and clean.

Geoff


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Good clear pics. nicely done. 8)


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

Those photos are soooo good they look fake :lol: The water is clear as glass the fish look great!!! :thumb: =D> Thank you for the post. :drooling:


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments :thumb:

For this 4ft 90 gallon tank I used a quad t8 light canopy set up. 2-7600k (sunshine) and 2 actinic (purple light) all lights made in holland :thumb: , 2 - Eheim 2217's and 1 - Hydor for extra flow.

The 24 Kirizas are still young, but otherwise very healthy. Also, if you look closely you will see 9 young Tri-color Cyps in there as well. They all get along just great.

Here's a few FTS's as per request.




























I will try and post some more pictures of them sometime soon!

Cheers,
:wink:


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

is that plant natural or plastic?
If natural, do you know the name?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

hi cable-man,

the plants are plastic, from the local fish shop.


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

:fish:


----------



## firas (Dec 31, 2007)

you have anice tropheus

firas


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome pics! :fish:


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks again!

Here's more pictures for reference.

Enjoy.
:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

What size are those tropheus?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Marduk,

the Kirizas are between 1.5" - 2.5" inches without the tail. Although they are young, they are already showing some very nice colours.

Cheers,


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Kiriza fight!
opcorn:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful fish, tank, and pics of them =D> Well done!


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Dewdrop!

Here's one more of them fighting. I will add some more interesting pictures as time passes.

Enjoy!
:fish:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Gorgeous shots as always man. Looking forward to chatting with you over a cup of coffee sometimes. I might be coming over to Toronto for the US thanksgiving to visit my family there.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Good looking fish! The sp. Blacks are my favorites!

Ray


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you once again guys!

I'll try to take more pictures of these guys soon.

Cheers!
:thumb:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Thought I would share one of my Kiriza pics as well.


Wish I could get tank shots as nice as the original poster.


----------



## Computer (Sep 24, 2008)

How are you liking them?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Computer,

I really enjoy them a lot. They are very spritely, and they are constantly moving all around the tank. Lots of fun to watch. :thumb: Here's another look... enjoy!

p.s.

nice Kiriza you have there punman and thanks for the nice comments. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## Computer (Sep 24, 2008)

They are GREAT looking fishes...PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome!  How do you feed them?

I will kill to buy this kind of fish. Here in Costa Rica you just can buy duboisis from tanganika lake. I was figthing to any store import some moorii or ANY kind of tropheus from tanganika but thats imposible! 

Once again beautyfull tank! :thumb:


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW man. what a bunch if great looking fish and some awesome photography.


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Alexcescr and kbuntu!

I wish you good luck in obtaining some moori's in the near future Alexcescr. I am really enjoying the Kirizas, and they have become a nice addition to my collection. Here's another picture for you guys. Enjoy.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 9, 2003)

Nice pictures, how you take these pics so beautiful? Everytime I took pictures, the fish are flying, not swimming. And the pics come out very bad.


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Raymond,

thank you for the nice words. When taking pictures of the trophs, I just sit, watch and wait until they pause for a second and then I take my shot. The best thing I would recommend to you is bump your cameras iso to the maximum setting and see if that improves your pictures.

Cheers, and good luck!
:thumb:


----------



## Raymond (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I will try it with different digital cam...

Thanks
Ray


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

What's the difference between the Kiriza and Ikola Kaiser? Is it just the size of the yellow band and collection point? Are Kirizas more expensive than Ikolas? If so, why? Ikolas have a very impressive yellow band.

Thanks guys!


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi anton,

IMO, I would say the biggest difference that I have noticed is the ikolas have some red around their eyes, the body displays more of a lighter black, they also seem a little more elongated than the kirizas, the yellow in the kirizas fins extend all the way up their tips and the kirzas bands are not as wide. Anyway, you can't loose between the two... they both look great!


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi szolcichlid,

Thanks so much for the clear and concise explanation. You're right! Both the Kirizas and Ikolas look great!


----------

